# The hottest P-Fury member



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

lets see you, ladies


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think Xenon's hot


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

lol Im surprised u didnt metion me Innes :laugh:


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

Stop lying, Bobme is hot!!! like a banana on a hot summer day


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

nothings hotter than magma hot


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

liquid hot magma?


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

yet to see a picture? shall I start??


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

im the toffee pimp need i say more?


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

the shits getting deep in here


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ABB! & Drew


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

brianp said:


> liquid hot magma?:laugh:


 yep

see im magma hot so no girls like me


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> ABB! & Drew


 booshit


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> ABB! & Drew


 holy hell karen! did u forget how hot i am?

let me refresh your remembery.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

slylie said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > ABB! & Drew
> ...


 You'll need alot more than a shave to make you look pretty. LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2004)

<=====Whose hotter than me?

I'm so hot, when I approach women on the street, they feel compelled to cool me down by spraying cans of mace in my face.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

slylie, i have the same shaver as you :laugh:


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> <=====Whose hotter than me?
> 
> I'm so hot, when I approach women on the street, they feel compelled to cool me down by spraying cans of mace in my face.


 Lol u always have the funniest sh*t to say


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> ABB! & Drew


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

sofar 1 pic, cmon ladies post em up


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

i can almost gurantee they won't post because of they way u r approaching them....not smooth


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

me


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

hays98, you look like Innes









http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/up...-1052833262.jpg


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Pizzo said:


> hays98, you look like Innes :laugh:
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/up...-1052833262.jpg

















hehe yeah


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

that IS innes.

edit: maybe not


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Drew said:


> that IS innes.
> 
> edit: maybe not


 is it?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

innes says no.. but I think its his american twin!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nah, I'm sexy


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

was expecting hot women in thongs


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

elduro said:


> was expecting hot women in thongs



















like this?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

awe man... that is rotten...!!!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Innes said:


> elduro said:
> 
> 
> > was expecting hot women in thongs
> ...


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

sick...


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > elduro said:
> ...


 how do people get so fat in the ass like that? wow that is truly mind boggling. i wonder why the rest of her body isnt as fat as her big ol ass.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that was a buzz kill


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

This is brutal, no chicks have posted pics!...







lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

What do you think the PFury Photo Album has


----------



## Korkey (Mar 21, 2003)

come on guys lets see some real chick pic's = )


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> What do you think the PFury Photo Album has










people just want to get there post count up instead of looking through a already made list

ohh yeah and +1 post


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Korkey said:


> come on guys lets see some real chick pic's = )


How about this chick?


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

slylie said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > ABB! & Drew
> ...


 your ugly, LOL you dont look like anyone who would get the job that you got


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

holy sh*t that is ugly, wait he dont look so mentally disturbed in this one :laugh:


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

Innes said:


> nah, I'm sexy


 sexy, you are a big eared anorexic elephant


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

piranhafurynut you are sure pulling up allot of pics of this "ugly" guy.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> piranhafurynut you are sure pulling up allot of pics of this "ugly" guy.










i thinkin


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> What do you think the PFury Photo Album has


 i wont repost my pic becuase it is in the pfury album, sorry.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

It's me, Me, ME, *ME*!!!!!! I'm so hot I scorch my eyebrows when I look in the mirror...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranhafurynut said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 You talk a lot of sh*t for a 13 year old.









I think Dave is hott stuff too


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> It's me, Me, ME, *ME*!!!!!! I'm so hot I scorch my eyebrows when I look in the mirror...


Yes, dear Lucifer, whatever you say


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I think Dave is hott stuff too


 Yeah, you like big... ummm... knifes, don't ya...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > I think Dave is hott stuff too
> ...












How could you resist them


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Bush


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Bush


Isn't that sexually suggestive language?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

piranhafurynut said:


> holy sh*t that is ugly, wait he dont look so mentally disturbed in this one :laugh:


 Sly is a good looker! but hes nothing compared to this sh*t here.

S.T.U.D.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Peacock said:


> piranhafurynut said:
> 
> 
> > holy sh*t that is ugly, wait he dont look so mentally disturbed in this one :laugh:
> ...


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

quit taking pics of yourself in the mirror


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Your all gay


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

Peacock said:


> piranhafurynut said:
> 
> 
> > holy sh*t that is ugly, wait he dont look so mentally disturbed in this one :laugh:
> ...


 I see you put your dildo down for this pic


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Innes said:


> elduro said:
> 
> 
> > was expecting hot women in thongs
> ...


 That Woman is the hottest...


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

babnoy said:


> Korkey said:
> 
> 
> > come on guys lets see some real chick pic's = )
> ...


 You're a beautiful girl no doubt about it.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > I think Dave is hott stuff too
> ...


 yeah..... and he likes to lick em too


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

elduro said:


> babnoy said:
> 
> 
> > Korkey said:
> ...


 he's a dude









lots of great pics in here. all except for the chick w/ the fake ass


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

lol.. thanks for the compliment peacock.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

dammit i clicked on this thread hoping to see some fine ass chix...but what do i end up seeing..is these guys posing all over the place...









hey Bobnoy post up some more girl pix ..i know u wont let me down!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

dude this is such a gay thread


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> piranhafurynut you are sure pulling up allot of pics of this "ugly" guy.


 pfury photo album, save to desktop, post, then deltete


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> piranhafurynut said:
> 
> 
> > slylie said:
> ...


i know i talk trash, and i dont care, wait i got a pic of me form 2 years ago when i went fishing
look at the pretty trout that i had for dinner








and i know i dont look that good


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

sucky pic i know

and my yard dont look like that now, its completely well green, ecept for hot oil spots from a certian uncle


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

lame thread guys


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

you are an asshole bambino


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

slylie said:


> lol.. thanks for the compliment peacock.


 we be ball'en bro


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

piranhafurynut said:


> you are an asshole bambino


 Yea! you big jerkhead....

lol wtf.....


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

you on my side neal?

you better be or i'll be meeting you with a little friend of mine


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

since it's been nothing but dudes...i'll post some hot chicks..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

another


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i know, i look like a retarded vampire. i look better in person, i promise


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

piranhafurynut said:


> you on my side neal?
> 
> you better be or i'll be meeting you with a little friend of mine


Yah Peacock, his mom has a wickid left hook, she also wears army boots, which makes me question if in fact "it" is a very feminine man or a butch woman. But either way, be warned!


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

i should have said lame posts as the title said...

chicks didnt post. but you guys did, either your gay or the chicks are ugly as hell.









guys - i know i cant take back sh*t i say so f-ckin get over it - pussies









yeah, WTF is right fool.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hyphen said:


> i know, i look like a retarded vampire. i look better in person, i promise


 you have good tastes bro









we are so alike.. except im 100% better looking


----------



## mwm (Jun 30, 2004)

This is pretty bad....







Why do u keep licking knifes!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

jesus this motha fucka is HOT!!!

H.O.T.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Peacock said:


> jesus this motha fucka is HOT!!!
> 
> H.O.T.


 I see another photoshop opurtunity here.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)




----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Peacock said:


> jesus this motha fucka is HOT!!!
> 
> H.O.T.


 STOP TAKING PIX OF URSELF!!!!
If your going to take pix of urself atleast get someone to take them...


----------



## brain240 (Jun 23, 2004)

if you want to see some real nice chicks check this site out...

ratemybody.com

for example..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

brain240 said:


> if you want to see some real nice chicks check this site out...
> 
> ratemybody.com


i like ratemycameltoe.com better


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jeezus Neal, come on


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Peacock said:


> jesus this motha fucka is HOT!!!
> 
> H.O.T.


 STUD


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Jeezus Neal, come on


 you know you want some of this shizit!


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> dude this is such a gay thread










you know your interested


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Peacock said:


> jesus this motha fucka is HOT!!!
> 
> H.O.T.


 thats his big arm from *HAND* to *GLAND *combat


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

NTcaribe said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > jesus this motha fucka is HOT!!!
> ...


 LMFAO


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

bonk! another unsuccessful thread here....:laugh:


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > I think Dave is hott stuff too
> ...










she likes big dicks :laugh:







yep, that s whats going on between karen and dave :nod:


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm the hottest only cause I GOT a p-fury shirt on!!!






















even with a lampshade on my head


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: lets play guees the sea lion
i took this pic my self at the queens zoo :laugh:


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

Death in # said:


> lets play guees the sea lion
> i took this pic my self at the queens zoo :laugh:


 I didnt know sea lions could stand??? Whats the big brown thing next 2 it????


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Death in # said:


> lets play guees the sea lion
> i took this pic my self at the queens zoo :laugh:


 perfect example of 2 seals in the mating ritual

but which one is the male???


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

indecisive said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > :laugh: lets play guees the sea lion
> ...


 dinner


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

indecisive said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > :laugh: lets play guees the sea lion
> ...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: u guys asked for a female pic

i just need to figure out with one is the female


----------



## tropicalfeesh (Jul 28, 2004)

ooh, watermonsters is pretty hot. lamp shade and all. hehe
single?


----------

